# Lüfter



## riddler2kone (17. September 2002)

Hallo, ist es möglich einen bestimmten Lüfter in meinem PC mit einer Software abzuschalten? Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. September 2002)

Direkt, würde ich sagen, das es nicht möglich ist ( lasse mich korigieren, falls ich irre ).

Also entweder Du mußt Schalter nach drausen legen oder eine Interfacekarte einbauen, die die Lüfter regelt und die dann per Software angesteuert werden kann.


----------



## riddler2kone (17. September 2002)

achso  danke


----------

